# Chicks who sow lawns TTTS/KBG RENO



## Shelawn-a (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## Shelawn-a (Oct 9, 2018)

Here in Norfolk va we are slated for heavy rain (3 inches over 2 days). I seeded 2 days ago with rains coming in 2 days, locally I cannot find EZ seed mulch w tac but did top dress w peat moss. Suggestions? Totally flat lawn w areas that are prone to pooling.


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

Hey Sister!

"Shelawn-a", hilarious.. :lol:

You could google Site One locations near you. They should have some kind of tackifier. Maybe some other members can chime in on the best way to spread it.

Love ya
Brother #1


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

@JDgreen18 did you use the m-binder from site one? Any suggestions for my sis?


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

@jessehurlburt I used hydro cover from site one it is pelitized mulch with tackifier in it. There are some problems with it so I'm not sure I would use it again.
First its not all the same size so it doesnt work well spreading it with a spreader so I had to spread it by hand.
Second Im not sure how well it really held the seed in place and my reno was relatively flat I still had washout areas.
Third in some areas it kind of made a crust over the soil keeping the grass from growing through it, I had to scrap it up to get grass to grow.
There is a product called m binder that they sell on Amazon I know that m binder is very fine like baby powder so it's kinda hard to spread evenly.
Welcome to TLF @Shelawn-a


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I got the m-binder to spread through my spreader. I just had to "bounce it". It did help in a few downpours. First pic is the m binder (tackifer) put down. It was work but I got it down evenly. And second pic is after a downpour. It did help hold a fair amount in place. Your lawn is flat mine is on a slight grade. So maybe not a perfect comparison. I used the 10# on 2k. Oh and welcome to TLF!!!


----------



## Shelawn-a (Oct 9, 2018)

Thank you for the info and warm welcome. This is Day 7. We used seeding straw with tack with a good result- one area of almost total washout but I think it saved our renovation from the tropical storm. A little concerned the sun isn't getting through in spots I went too heavy. Again, total beginner and I spread straw in the dark with a headlamp. Still hand watering because it's relaxing and I'm type A and like to know every seed has had a good drink. I don't know much about growing a lawn but I'm a mother and know how to take care of things . Keep you all posted and if you have specific questions about my reno I'm happy to share. If any other busy moms are on this site, YOU CAN TRANSFORM YOUR LAWN!


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Coming in nicely!!


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Looking good


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@jessehurlburt, are you from Va originally?
@Shelawn-a, are you from CT originally?
Neither?
What's the story...?


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Looking good. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

Green said:


> @jessehurlburt, are you from Va originally?
> @Shelawn-a, are you from CT originally?
> Neither?
> What's the story@jessehurlburt


We're both originally from CT. I still live in CT, shelawn-a married an army guy so she's been everywhere calling Norfolk home for now.


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

@JDgreen18 got a question for ya, bud. She planted a TTTF/KBG blend. How did you balance when to give the first cut with your mixed stand? On the advice of @g-man I like to cut early to get it tillering. With the TTTF at 2" and the KBG just starting to come up now (or very soon) I'm not sure what the best bet is in terms when to cut first. @Shelawn-a has her blade off at the hardware store for a sharpening. :thumbup:


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

Oh and here is a day 10 shot she sent me. Proud of my lil sis..


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Looks good!


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

@jessehurlburt I mowed at 15 days. I used a manual reel mower and cut it at 2.25 inches. Using the manaul works out well cause you can pick it up and turn it. I think I used the manual twice then switched to the rotory. I have been cutting the grass twice a week since then. I think Im on day 31 on my tttf & kbg. Looks like she has some nice even coverage. It starts moving fast now. From 10 to 15 days


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Purdue recommends 2in for TTTF after germination. I would wait for it to hit 2.5in and mow to 2in for the first few weeks. It looks like great germination, but it is still too early for a mow.


----------



## samjonester (May 13, 2018)

I'd use a tape measure not a calendar to pick the day.

My first mow on a TTTF / KBG mix was Day 14. I cut it down to 2.25" when the tallest stuff was about 3". Turning was a bear with such young grass, but I was eager, and the grass responded well.

It was much much warmer at that point for me (upper 80's then vs 60 now), and things were growing very aggressively. I've been on a 4 day mowing schedule with the reno since then. With the cooler weather (highs around 60, lows 40-45), it's slowing down a lot, and I'll probably just mow weekly now.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I agree with waiting until it's 2.5-3 inches high, especially when there's a slower grass like KBG coming in at the same time.


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

Getting close to first mow time for my sis. Looks like the *** is starting to come up. Day 14


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Looks good. What are temps like there?


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

Highs in the mid 60's -70; lows in the mid 40's-mid 50's. Good grass growing weather there right now.


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

My sister @Shelawn-a has been slacking on updating this thread, but she did a great job with her reno! Here it is after 3 mows.


----------



## Noclssgt (Apr 6, 2018)

looks awesome!


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

Here is an updated photo I got from my sister. She reno'd the hellstrip 2-3 weeks after doing the front yard, so that area is a little behind. Her neighbors have been asking her for advice! Proud of my sis! @Shelawn-a


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Nice job!


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Looks great.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Great outcome. What was the fertilizer schedule like?


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

Green said:


> Great outcome. What was the fertilizer schedule like?


She hit it with started fert right after her first mow, then again with a half dose last week.


----------

